# Pictures of our pug and Fernando too.



## Candy (Aug 13, 2010)

I uploaded some pictures today and wanted to share them with everyone. Here they are.

This is my husband and my sons pug Spencer and his girlfriend Daisy. We went over to my friends house yesterday to celebrate her birthday. Daisy is her pug. She's so cute and her collar has Daisies on it. Adorable.  Boy do these two love cheese. 















\

This is Spencer trying to give Daisy a kiss.






This is Spencer. He is such a "Macho" pug.






And here's Fernando and Spencer. Spencer loves to sunbathe just like Fernando. 











And here's Fernando. It's also been a long time since I posted pictures of him.






I hope you all enjoy them. I love my animals.


----------



## Yourlocalpoet (Aug 14, 2010)

Aren't pugs just gorgeous.


----------



## terryo (Aug 14, 2010)

Whenever I see pictures of Pugs, I have to laugh. My friend has one named Daisy too. When I go there I lay on the floor, and play with her all day. My friend told me that when I park my car Daisy starts twirling all over the place, because she knows it's me and that I'm going to play with her. I love Pugs, Candy. 
I never realized that Fernando was that big. Great pictues.


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 19, 2010)

I just LOVE Pugs!! When I was younger they were my favorite breed and I was determined to own one some day 
I love Spencer's Puppia too  Both of my pups have Puppias- great harnesses!
Spencer and Daisy make quite a cute couple 

Fernando is gorgeous  I would love to own a giant tortoise some day


----------



## Candy (Aug 19, 2010)

Daisy gave Spencer the Puppia (Harness) for his birthday isn't she sweet? Yes I really like this harness it seems a little more comfortable then the other one he had. Spencer is actually my sons pug, but I spoil him.


----------



## Isa (Aug 21, 2010)

Awww Candy!! Spencer is sooo cute!!! I just love his little face, so cute  Daisy is such a romatic Pug to buy her boyfriend a gift . It looks like Spencer and Fernando get along and have the same interests in life (basking) lol. Thanks for sharing the pics with us!


----------



## Madortoise (Sep 8, 2010)

They are so cute together (Spencer and Fernando as well as Spencer and Daisy).
My brother had a pug for a long time and her name was UME, a pickled plum in Japanese. She was a patient and faithful dog and looked after 2 human children who were born later to the household. Pugs make the best babysitters. RIP Ume.


----------

